# Sfic lcp m&p



## vedwards (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow that's a lot of abbreviations in the title! Sorry! 

I've been using this type of M&P base and I really love it. BUT - Brambleberry and Bulk Apothecary are where I have bought it, and they seem to take FOREVER to ship to me. Does anyone have any other places that sell this for a comparable price/shipping but are a little faster? The orders I've placed are taking 1 week (fastest) to 2 weeks. 

Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 21, 2016)

Essentials by Catalina has their own base which is nice and they also have Stephenson's base. They ship quickly but I do not know how much shipping costs would be, since there is free shipping with an order of $250.00 of Fragrances and Bases, so I really do not know how their shipping compares, since we usually hit the free ship or I would will call. I will warn you, they have very nice fo's but most are not cp friendly, but work very nicely in m&p. My daughter used a lot of their fo's but I could not use any of them


----------



## lsg (Nov 21, 2016)

I like Wholesale Supplies Plus.  If you use Prime on Amazon.com, your orders are usually shipped in two days or less.  I am sure they sell M&P base.


----------



## vedwards (Nov 21, 2016)

lsg said:


> I like Wholesale Supplies Plus.  If you use Prime on Amazon.com, your orders are usually shipped in two days or less.  I am sure they sell M&P base.



Thanks! I've looked on Amazon (since I do have prime) but they don't sell the one I'm looking for - at least not at a price that doesn't end up being more, even with the free shipping. I'll look up the info for Wholesale Supplies Plus!


----------



## Jenniferf45 (Dec 16, 2016)

Chemistrystore.com sells Stephenson base. It's a great mp base in case you can't find sfic. They are located in South Carolina and have extremely fast shipping. Usually same day. Good luck!


----------

